# Dry Milk Biscuits from the old homestead



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I used this recipe all the time the family enjoys it very much I have found that the less kneading of the dough the better I also fold the dough several times to created many layers on the biscuits, you can brush each fold with butter or lard for layering, I also used white whole wheat flour for a healthier biscuit. On my camping trips I always carry this mix with me for a simple cook out meal also great for survival, nothing cold needed.
2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt 
1/3 cup dry milk
1/2 cup shortening/lard/butter 
3/4 cup water

Mix the flour, baking powder, salt and dry milk.
Mash in the shortening with a fork until the mixture is crumbly.
Stir in the water a little at a time to make dough that is soft, but not sticky.
Knead the dough gently on a lightly floured board or counter-top.
Roll or pat the dough to 1/2 or 3/4 inch thickness; cut it with a cutter
Place the biscuits about 1 inch apart on an ungreased baking sheet. Bake at 450 degrees for about 12 to 15 minutes or until they are golden brown.

For Cheese Biscuits - Add 1/3 to 1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

RTG, that was a well written post! :congrat:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, try the biscuits


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Homestead breakfast*



readytogo said:


> Thanks, try the biscuits


Is cold here in Miami so boil coffee sausages eggs and dry milk biscuits.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

RTG, I hesistated to post this, because I did not want to offend you about this. Please forgive my ignorance. I would have thought that a Cuban-American would have had tortillas for breakfast? I am limited in my information and knowledge of Cuban culture, so please help me to understand. I know that Cubans speak Spanish, so many of us lump them in with all other Latinos. Yet, there is a difference. 

You have been in the states for at least half a century, if my memory serves me correctly, and maybe were in the military? That would explain your choice of biscuits with your breakfast. 

I often have eggs for breakfast, but I go through periods of time when I greatly limit my carbohydrates, and do not do any bread for breakfast, but substitute some sort of bean, such as refried, pintos or seasoned black beans.

I did do some educational training with a young woman who was a Cuban American. She said that Cubans are usually not intermixed with Native Americans. She had a strikingly light, china white complexion, jet black hair and dark brown eyes. Someone who is part Native American will usually have darker skin.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

OK, If I'm an expert on anything, being a heavy set hillbilly it's the making of biscuits. I'm willing to bet that you couldn't haul all of the biscuits I've made in box car. A recipe for biscuits to me is like having a recipe for gravy. I learned from watching my granny when I was a kid she never used a recipe. A little more lard or crisco would help your biscuits alot in my opinion. Lard/crisco is what makes your biscuits tender. I can make you a pan of biscuits with water and no milk/powdered milk that will make you want to kick your mamma. We have biscuits several times a week but my favorite way to cook them is over a fire in a dutch oven which I do every Sunday morning when the weather is nice.


----------

